# font management software?



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I am migrating to a new MacBook Pro and am questioning if I should try out something else for font management. Currently using Font Agent Pro, it does work, but they seem to be slow to update, especially with CS6 already out and no plugins available from them.

What is everyone using? Its been a dogs age since I looked at any other software.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

wonderings said:


> I am migrating to a new MacBook Pro and am questioning if I should try out something else for font management. Currently using Font Agent Pro, it does work, but they seem to be slow to update, especially with CS6 already out and no plugins available from them.
> 
> What is everyone using? Its been a dogs age since I looked at any other software.


Font Book. Comes with OSX. Integrated into Apple software as well and easy to use.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

There are a number of threads on this so do a quick search on the topic. 

I went with FontExplorer X Pro a number of years back based on information and suggestions in one thread. It suits my needs for my very hefty font library (9200+), has plugins for CS6 that actually work.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

simon said:


> There are a number of threads on this so do a quick search on the topic.
> 
> I went with FontExplorer X Pro a number of years back based on information and suggestions in one thread. It suits my needs for my very hefty font library (9200+), has plugins for CS6 that actually work.


I completely forgot about FontExplorer, I think I am going to go that route. 

Font Book in OS X, well it never worked great for me, I don't think its suited for large font libraries.


----------



## Niagaramark (Jul 20, 2007)

Font Explorer has served me well over the past few years.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

The general "pro" solution I see is Extensis Suitcase Fusion.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

G-Mo said:


> The general "pro" solution I see is Extensis Suitcase Fusion.


Had many many issues with suitcase, corrupted fonts and such, stopped suing it a few years ago.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

Font Explorer suits me fine. Suitcase has fluctuated in quality over years and versions and I don't use it for individual user situations.

However if you are running a bigger shop with multiple users and common font library control is critical, I do recommend Extensis' "Universal Type Server" package. Expensive but (properly set up) brilliant...


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

JAMG said:


> Font Explorer suits me fine. Suitcase has fluctuated in quality over years and versions and I don't use it for individual user situations.
> 
> However if you are running a bigger shop with multiple users and common font library control is critical, I do recommend Extensis' "Universal Type Server" package. Expensive but (properly set up) brilliant...


Our shop does not need a server setup when it comes to font management, just 2 computers for prepress. I did go with font explorer, so will see how that goes, I figure if I am trying to make Lion work for me, might as well through in some other software.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

I use Font Agent Pro. Like you I think it's acceptable, but i wouldn't mind switching to a better product if there's one out there. Let me know what you think of Font Explorer.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

i-rui said:


> I use Font Agent Pro. Like you I think it's acceptable, but i wouldn't mind switching to a better product if there's one out there. Let me know what you think of Font Explorer.


So far it looks good, but I don't see any way of getting it to auto activate for CS6 at the moment.

Simon, what plugins are you talking about for CS6? I ran the update and the latest it has is 5.5 which do not work with CS6.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

wonderings said:


> So far it looks good, but I don't see any way of getting it to auto activate for CS6 at the moment.
> 
> Simon, what plugins are you talking about for CS6? I ran the update and the latest it has is 5.5 which do not work with CS6.


I just used the plugins for 5.5, I just copied into the plugin folder of the CS6 application - they worked like that for me.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

simon said:


> I just used the plugins for 5.5, I just copied into the plugin folder of the CS6 application - they worked like that for me.


Are you running Lion or Snow Leopard? I did try installing the plugins using the program, not copying from elsewhere.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

wonderings said:


> Are you running Lion or Snow Leopard? I did try installing the plugins using the program, not copying from elsewhere.


I am running Lion. I was using CS5.5 with FontExplorer installed (with the updated plugins) and then I installed CS6 as a standalone application rather than an upgrade. I copied over my plugin folder to CS6 from the CS5.5 for each application and the FontExplorer plugin worked so I never even realized that I never installed it directly until this thread.


----------

